# New ADA system setup



## Donjalex2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Went with an ADA LED and ADA starter c02 kit. Trying gravel as I don't want to change the substrate every 6 months.































Best Regards,

Don
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmathews95 (Jan 4, 2013)

you don't need to change the gravel every 6 months. Nice start!


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

That is one nice setup...

Nice, but too expensive for me >_<


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just another question, how much is the ADA stuff in Japan?


----------



## Donjalex2 (Nov 24, 2013)

I was told if I have soil that you normally need to change it out every 6 months b/c it loses nutrients. 

Thanks for the likes on the tank

Not sure on the type of aquarium. I'd have to check the packaging. 

In Okinawa the ADA c02 starter kit was about $80 and the light fixture about $100. The glass intake and outtakes (whatever call them) were about $30 each. I wanna say the whole setup set me back about $500. It's worth it though, really enjoying it. Just need to understand which plants work best seeing that it's a high tank and the lighting may be affected by it. The LFS advised that these plants should work. If I were to go with more "light needy" plants then I should have bought two fixtures.


----------



## patsplat (Jul 5, 2013)

Donjalex2 said:


> I was told if I have soil that you normally need to change it out every 6 months b/c it loses nutrients.
> 
> Thanks for the likes on the tank
> 
> ...


id say just add root tabs


----------



## Donjalex2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry I'm a newb. What are root tabs?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

ADA sells stuff to insert into the substrate (Iron and Multi Bottom) after a few years. But aquasoil definitely lasts longer than 6 months.


----------



## The_Shrimpress (Oct 31, 2013)

Root tabs are common chemical fertilizers like Osmocote Plus that are placed into gelatin capsules so they can easily be pushed in your substrate. They dissipate slowly and release nutrients into the root level for plants to use.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

looks like the 30H nice light too!


----------



## Donjalex2 (Nov 24, 2013)

It's a 12 gallon tank they sell here in Japan. 

I'll give the root tabs a try. 

How do like the ghetto basket holding my C02 tank? It only cost ¥100 ($1) no store had a c02 bottle hanging clip for the aquarium.


----------

